# Hi! I am looking for a fairly young female rat.



## 1999zzz (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi I am looking for a fairly young female rat that is very socialized and doesnt bite. I do not need a cage. Somewhere in minnesota would be a good location.
If you or anybody you know has a rat that fits these things, post on here or email me.
Thanks!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Good luck in finding a new girl!

I'd suggest sharing your approximate location and how far you would be willing to travel to get a rat.


----------



## 1999zzz (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the luck and suggestion


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She beat me to it. You also should ask the moderators if they will edit your thread title to include your location...they are the only ones who can edit after I think its 15 mins?


----------



## 1999zzz (Jul 13, 2012)

do you guys know of anybody with a rattie though?


----------

